# Is this dp Dr?



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

I started having existential thoughts
Who am I ?
Why I am here?
Suddenly everything started looking so strange and alien to me
I was so scared to go out as everything was unfamiliar and it is continued until today I posted here

Symtom
1. Questing existence ?
2. Questing my personify like looking at mirror , why I am in this soul?
Is this called life? This freaks me out?
Everyone life is different? I can't totally explain this feeling
3. World looks alien to me?
4.I don't see things in 2d but a bit blur
5. People looks strange
6. Once feel like I am in dream
And much more I don't remember

How would other see the world? Why I am alive? Why I am me? Plz try to understand it's freaks me out a lot 
I am on nexito plus and olanzapinei
I feel like trapped in my own world
World doesn't feels fake or un real but sewms strange

Example for understanding my feeling
Consider what's in front of you you are seeing ,OK now I feel how everyy person would see this? Why I am me? Is this life?
I go deep inside me . this freaks me out a lot . why everyday I wake up with my soul?
I am in severe depression! Begging for help
If anyone had this feeling please reply and help me
I Tired of this crying everyday 
Please help
Every answer will be greatly appreciated


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Abishek,

It is dp/dr -- mostly dr.

These existential thoughts and anxieties will stop, and the DR will soon go away with them.

I asked all those questions you ask and perceived all those things. (I could answer some of those questions, but I won't since I don't think it will be useful or valuable to you, and you can think of dozens more questions!)

Anyway, I went to the bottom of every rabbit hole I found, and I always came back out into the light! You will too.

Now I can think those thoughts and I don't feel any anxiety or dr at all. The last time I went through dp/dr was two years ago. The reality of the world and my self is now very solid.

When you are back to normal, one day you will probably start asking these questions again out of curiosity. It's hard to remember how much dp/dr sucks when you're grounded in reality. So if you don't want to experience it again, you might want to stay away from philosophy and anything that might trigger it.

Take it easy, and carry on with your life as normal! The thoughts and perceptions are totally harmless. The only danger is that you allow it to interfere with your life (even if only for a week or two), and it affects your relationships, physical health, job or studies.

You can use the energy from these negative emotions to propel your life forward. Existential fears tend to negate all other fears and make them seem like nothing. So if, for example, your number one fear was public speaking, you could join Toastmasters to practice that.

Confront your ordinary fears. In doing this, your emotions will more quickly reattach to the things in your life.

In any case, the existential thoughts will burn out when your mind gets bored with them!



Abhishek said:


> I started having existential thoughts
> Who am I ?
> Why I am here?
> Suddenly everything started looking so strange and alien to me
> ...


----------



## Spikeycloud (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is it important for you to know who you are? What benefit is there for you if you knew?


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you guys for help its people like you who are very kind to help and visit entire form to help others
Thank you so much your answer had made an relief to me


----------



## Ego Saves as Well as Kills (Mar 7, 2018)

My love is with you, I am also an Indian 

I am Cured as I cured my Hypothyroidism.


----------

